# Balloon Sinuplasty in office



## evonp (Nov 25, 2013)

Our doctors are interested in doing balloon sinuplasty in office. I am wondering if any offices are doing this and how you are being reimbursed for the supplies. I have the HCPC code for the balloon sinuplasty system (C1726) but are there HCPC codes for the other two supplies we are purchasing - Sinus Balloon Inflation Device and the Sinus irrigation Catheter? What insurances are you finding cover this in office? 
Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Nov 26, 2013)

We have been perfoming In House Balloon Sinuplasty for a few years now. You would not report the HCPCS code for the supply. The reimbursement for it being performed in the office setting inlcludes the practice expense. 

We have no issues with any commercial payors or Medicare. 

CPT codes 31295 Maxillary 
CPT Code 31296 Frontal
CPT Code 31297Sphenoid. 

Keep in mind that these are to be billed out only for "Pure" balloon dilation. If any tissue is removed you would revert back to the traditional FEES Codes


----------



## k.vawter@yahoo.com (Jan 21, 2014)

Our office is also doing turb reductions at the same time.  30802


----------



## cierra329 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi we are starting to do the balloon surgeries in office. We are using the 31295, 31296, and 31297 codes. Are there any other codes that you can use for anything else? Such as a local anesthesia, heart rate monitoring, I looked online and didnt see anyting. I didnt think you could but the dr is very adamant that we can. Any help would be great thank you!


----------

